# Lucy has not pooped



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

in over... 40 hours!!! she first pooped saturday morning at around 4am, and it is not sunday night 10pm and she has not pooped at all. a little background - bam has been battling diarrhea since friday morning, and lucy started showing a little bit of a soft stool friday and then the last poop she's had was diarrhea also. We put both dogs on a 12 hour fast, then have been feeding them some boiled rice along with pepto bismol since friday. Bam's been consistently pooping (his diarrhea is finally getting better) but lucy has not pooped in almost 2 days now!!! could it have been the pepto bismol? I followed the instructions for correct dosage for dogs, last time she got it was this monring, i'm really worried that she has some kind of blockage. is this a really long time to go without poop? When should i take her to the vet? honestly i'm really worried and if she doesnt poop by tomorrow morning i think i'll take her to the vet. thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

just wanted to add that besides not having pooped in so long she is her regular old self, perky and playful and happy and still begs for treats.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

When Rocky had a bout of diahorrea he had no poop from the Friday morning to FINALLY on the Sun night, I did a victory dance when he did poo, never thought id be so happy to see poop! LOL!
He was fasted and was only on small amounts of chicken/rice. Keep and eye out and take to vet if your worried.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks lynda! i'm calling the vet today and making a temporary appointment for tomorrow, and i'll cancel if she poops before then, but my biggest worry is that she has some kind of a blockage or something. She's peeing and eating and drinking just fine - why can't she just poop! arg so frustrating!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dogs poop more when theyre feed a poor quality meal as there is less from their food that their body wants/needs to keep. If you feeding a small amount of a highly nutritious food then mayb she only has a bit of wastes and doesnt need to get rid of it yet?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

After my guys recent bout of diarrhea, 3 of them pooped 2 days following the last soft stool, but Lexie went 3 1/2 days. I hope Lucy and Bam are feeling better soon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Also wanted to mention that blockage "normally" presents with other symptoms as well. Hard stomach, vomiting and lethargy. Of course that doesn't mean she couldn't have a minor blockage, but those are other signs to look for.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lucy, hurry up and poop and quit worrying your mama.  

I think she's fine. I could be wrong, but it doesn't sound like a blockage to me. 

Give it a little more time. Take her for a walk or a vigorous game of fetch. Let her eat a nice warm meal. It will happen, I'm sure of it. Does she have bowel sounds? You probably don't have a stethoscope handy, but if you hold her belly/abdomen up to your ear - you should hear gurgling. Especially after she's eaten. If her belly sounds very very quiet, with no tinkling and rumbling - then see your vet.

Lucy.... GO POOP!! NOW!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I would be just so happy that the diareah is gone...sounds like she is well hydrated and not uncomfortable. Everytime I hear of a chi with a blockage of some sort they have other symptoms.

Hope all is well soon.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I am at work but I just called my mom and she told me that there was a mystery poop on the pee pad. She wasn't sure if it was Bam's or Lucy's, because Bam usually poops on his morning walk outside but he did not go today. But after examining the poop, we do think it's bam's, not Lucy's. I'm a little worried still but Mom says she ate well and played a bunch with bam this morning - what do you think about making a vet appointment? Should I wait another day??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If she hasn't pooped within 72 hours from her last stool I would take her in to see the vet. Constipation is uncomfy. They may not choose to do anything, but they will do an overall exam. Normally, palpitation of the stomach will give them the info. they need. 

I think she will poop soon. Just keep watching.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, this may be a dumb question - but are you 100% positive she hasn't pooped? Maybe she went behind the sofa and hid it. Or maybe she pooped and ate it. Gross, I know!! But it happens!!! If you aren't watching her all the time, how can you be sure she hasn't gone? 

I'm conservative. If she was eating, drinking, playing fine - then I'd probably wait one more day. If she was sluggish, vomiting, had a painfull belly - then I'd have her seen immediately.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Let's see. it's been about 52 hours since her last poop. Her last known poop (this sounds funny haha) was on Saturday around 4am. 

Tracy - i was just thinking that. She COULD have pooped while i wasn't watching - and i did check under the bed, behind teh couch, under the couch, there was no poop, but honstly i would not be surprised if seh ate it because she ate a part of her poop once. shes not a frequent poop eater like bam, but I know she's done it before. I just dont think she'd eat the whole thing?? I dont know, but i can't believe that i am now hoping that she has pooped and ate it haha 

I think I'll wait until tomorrow morning, if she hasn't pooped by then, i think i'll take her in just to be sure. She has no pain in her belly, it doesn't feel firmor anything. it's driving me nuts because she is completely normal and fine besides the no poop!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Little Lucy....go and Poop for your mommy.......


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

*Just checking in for a poop update.... c'mon Lucy - give Mama another one of those tricks and POOP already!! 

Glad to know she's not having any other symptoms - I wouldn't be too terribly worried.... just continue watching her.... :coolwink:*


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

No poop!!! this little girl's stressing me out - i'm calling my mom every hour to check to see if she's pooped yet!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Just checking on a poop update........................come on Lucy go and do a big poopie for your mummy!!

I did a wee dance when Rocky finally did a poop lol hahaha and was straight texting Tony, was sooooooo excited about poops.

I even took him a walk in the park where he ALWAYS does a poop on walk but nothin...............! If she is eating/drinking/playing I wouldn't worry too much and just watch her.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

OK after further investigation (i did NOT get a lot of work done today) on the phone w/my mom who is at home with the dogs, we did conclude that it WAS lucy's poop on the pee pad earlier! The bad news is, we concluded this because Bam had just gone #2 on the pee pad and it was still diarrhea, whereas the poop on teh pee pad earlier was a firm, normal stool. 

so on one hand, Lucy is fine! on the other, my poor bam still has diarrhea  come on guys, just give me a nice, firm hard poop, on time!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh thank goodness Lucy pooped. What a relief. Now Bam needs to get sorted!! But at least he is pooping, right?!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh..you can't win with those two. I feel for you...hope all is sorted soon.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

another solid poop from lucy this evening!! but bam is still hvaing very very loose stool but otherwise completely fine. we're keeping him on mild food and very well hydrated. poor bam!


----------

